
New Relic drops host-based pricing, adds everything to free plan - thejonanshow
https://blog.newrelic.com/product-news/new-relic-one-observability-made-simple/
======
thejonanshow
New Relic changed their pricing model significantly this morning, now charging
for seats (first user is free) with 100GB data ingest, thereafter $0.25/GB.

